# Google Maps Street Veiw



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

I always like to check out potential sites on street view. Especially if they are exterior. There have been times where I don't even need to go to the site.
They also work for Interiors because you can check out the area and the outside of the house, condo etc.


----------



## TDTD (Jun 10, 2010)

jason123 said:


> I always like to check out potential sites on street view. Especially if they are exterior. There have been times where I don't even need to go to the site.
> They also work for Interiors because you can check out the area and the outside of the house, condo etc.


Very helpful, indeed! Especially for me dragging my trailer around I can have a good look at obstacles & parking areas, etc.

It's important to note that much can change between the time the Google Maps street view is recorded and present day.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I use it when my dumb azz forgets or misplaces the addy. 

I also will use it if I can't get to the backyard. I would never use it for int. work, or even ext. I have to see the substrate too determine the proper coating/prepping. I don't trust google maps, what if they added another 600 sqft of floor space?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

IMO, google maps street view is a huge PITA. Useful, yes. But damn, it is not easy to use. And because it is still in its formative years, it is incomplete with many holes and gaps.

I use a plethora of apps to get the lay of the land before I even venture forth on an estimate. Bing maps has a good "birds eye" view. Again may holes in coverage. But still useful many times.

Satellite pictures are good, but sometimes not detailed enough.

But, even though not one app is perfect, ain't we just damn fortunate we have these tools. 10 years ago these would have closely guarded tools of Big Brother to spy on us.


----------



## Lance Stewart (Jun 17, 2008)

I use google maps to check out the site if I am unfamiliar with the area. It helps me to remember landmarks when I get in the truck and type the address in the GPS which is often times very unreliable. On exterior commercial jobs it helps me to start formulating the estimate before I ever even meet the contact.

Sometimes it's crazy trying to find my way around our area so I want to gather as much information as I possibly can before I show up for the appointment.

I even google the contacts name, address, business, reviews, products, interests and so on so.

It's amazing what you can find out there!


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> YouTube - Google Maps (Part I of "The Googling")



Love this video. Honestly I got a good laugh out of that.

I try to google the company as well and or the person might show up on facebook or something.


----------

